
The case for open banking APIs - HoyaSaxa
https://www.americanbanker.com/opinion/if-banks-wait-for-apis-to-be-mandated-it-will-be-too-late
======
HoyaSaxa
Author here. I used to run a credit union, ended up working in the equity
trading world for a bit, and most recently founded a startup to help community
banks and credit unions have awesome online and mobile banking. Feel free to
AMA

